# Python ID please :-)



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
We found this little guy in the bird aviary this morning, He has eaten something but it isn't one of my birds he is too small.  I'm guessing a mouse maybe and he was looking for a hidey hole to sleep it off.
We have removed him safely, and plan to let him go this afternoon when it stops raining, but not near my aviary. So any suggestions on what he might be, and where we can let him go? I am northside Brissy, have a lot of bush and the dam nearby but want to do the right thing for the snake.
Thanks and have a great day


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 29, 2012)

wRoNg


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 29, 2012)

Juvie coastal


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like a juvie coastal to me, from my understanding their patterns vary alot, plus being young its colours havnt brightened up yet. Oh and dont be fooled by its size, it most likely did eat one of ur birds. Did u see the size of its bump by any chance?


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahh well, just seemed too diff to be a coastal. Its always a coastal  

I'd own a coastal like that, very cool colour/marking. Definitely never seen one cruising round the bush like that before!


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> Ahh well, just seemed too diff to be a coastal. Its always a coastal
> 
> I'd own a coastal like that, very cool colour/marking. Definitely never seen one cruising round the bush like that before!



Haha i know what u mean, every ID thread i click on, its always a coastal lol its not really all that easy to see its patterns properly tho but it is a little different to the pics i normally see.


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok he may look big in the pic but he isn't, maybe 50-60cms. And I am not missing any birds, the bulge isn't big enough to be a bird. We have a stimpsons python so I know what bulges are. We have had a few small mice around the aviary lately so I am guessing that was his snack. His markings are very fine, i will try to get a better pic.


----------



## JrFear (Oct 29, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> It looks like a juvie coastal to me, from my understanding their patterns vary alot, plus being young its colours havnt brightened up yet. Oh and dont be fooled by its size, it most likely did eat one of ur birds. Did u see the size of its bump by any chance?



unless he owns cockatoos


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

Is this a better pic?


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

kylie30 said:


> Ok he may look big in the pic but he isn't, maybe 50-60cms. And I am not missing any birds, the bulge isn't big enough to be a bird. We have a stimpsons python so I know what bulges are. We have had a few small mice around the aviary lately so I am guessing that was his snack. His markings are very fine, i will try to get a better pic.



All good, glad it didnt get any of ur birds, i was pretty much just saying that they can eat bigger things then u'd expect, i still get surprised by some of the pics i see of pythons eating huge meals lol His markings are very nice. 
And jrfear- very true


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Oct 29, 2012)

You can let him go in my back yard! 
I should add there is lots of untouched bush out the back and 2 dams for him to pick from.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

What are my chances of convincing NPWS that he was found on a transport truck here in Inverell and it would be irresponsible to let him go in the wild so I'll need a special permit to look after his wellfare? It _could_ work.


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

We are thinking that it might be a hypo coastal python? Looks similar to some we have found on google images. thoughts?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 29, 2012)

Just looks like a standard juvie coastal carpet to me


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

My thoughts are that it should come to my place... 8)



Oh ok seriously, yes it _could_ be a hypo.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

It does look hypo, are there hypo coastals in the wild? i have no idea.

oh and gruni, good luck convincing NPWS lol


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 29, 2012)

Many normal baby coastals look like that.


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if we can convince the QLD lot to put him on our licence lol!


----------



## damian83 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gruni said:


> My thoughts are that it should come to my place... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok seriously, yes it _could_ be a hypo.



its a bit lighter than mine, a hypo coastal (maybe you want mine too?)


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow he is very cute


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I like yours too Damian but where's the fun and beer bragging rights compared to 'rescuing' the one Kylie found? 

But hey, if you want to rehome home yours I'm cool with that. 8)


----------



## kylie30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha so I claim bragging rights for rescuing the little guy already, but I am pretty sure even with the kids going mum can we keep him........ahhhh....not allowed to kids sorry.
Kids.....but mum you have a licence.....me....yep but saving snakes doesn't count you have to buy them like we did with our other snake from a breeder.........they just don't get it. Would love to keep him if we could.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2012)

It will look like any other coastal in a few years when it comes back to eat your birds.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 29, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> It does look hypo, are there hypo coastals in the wild? i have no idea.



Yes, where do you think the ones in captivity have come from?


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I wasnt sure if it was randomly hatched out in captivity or collected from the wild, thats why i asked.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2012)

Whilst there are odd looking carpets in the wild, it is very common for hatchies and juvies to be almost un-patterned and then they turn into big brown slugs as they age, that python has a 99.9% chance of being nothing special.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

I always figured things like albinos, hets etc all occur in the wild too they just tend not to survive as easily, afterall what do we do in captivity to 'create' these variations that can't happen in the bush? 

Regardless of what chance this one has of staying this way it still looks really nice right now you have to admit.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 29, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I wasnt sure if it was randomly hatched out in captivity or collected from the wild, thats why i asked.



Whatever there is in captivity, there is usually a better version of it somewhere out in the wild. Hypo's, stripes, reduced-pattern, etc etc are all reasonably common out in the bush. We probably wouldn't have the albino's that are available today if it wasn't for snakes that were originally collected from the wild.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

True, i would love to come across something like that in the wild, just a photograph would make me happy.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

The albino darwin that was used in SA to really kick off the line was removed from a woman's laundry if memory serves me and was then given on loan, from the NT wildlife park where it was taken, to the breeder in SA for three years while he made a viable line. I may still have the link to the article in my FB messages if anyone is interested.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Yeah I like yours too Damian but where's the fun and beer bragging rights compared to 'rescuing' the one Kylie found?
> 
> But hey, if you want to rehome home yours I'm cool with that. 8)


Najanaja on here has a few left, some similar, some darker brown and one or two lighter reddish caramel.... let me know I can give you his details


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought the first albino was found in a womans caravan climbing the kitchen certain, at least thats what i read on SXR?


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

That might be it Albino. I had a link to the article written by SXR that gave the full story. The point is, the snake was wild caught in someones home and a stunning specimen which allowed for a very productive commercial line to be established.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep and im very glad that it was found cause they are def one of my fav morphs, i just hope that other new potential morphs can be found and added to the hobby.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm curious to see some albino macs as they get a bit older. A friend as a SXR darwin and she has a very destinctive yellow pattern which appeals to me and I am curious if the patterns on the macs will become more visible with age.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have seen some really interesting albino darwins on here that look alot more better coloured and a little different in pattern then ur average normal looking ones, as for the macs ive seen alot of variation in pattern in the pics that snake ranch has shown, some have bright markings that can be seen really well and others look almost white with their markings very faded, its gonna be a very interesting few years.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 30, 2012)

kylie30 said:


> so I claim bragging rights for rescuing the little guy already, .....yep but saving snakes doesn't count


What did it need rescuing & saving from?


----------



## Gruni (Oct 30, 2012)

They are very savage birds in her aviary and so she saved it from ridicule and persecution by the other snakes when it got out that the canary had teased it and pooped on it. They are the juvenile delinquent birds of the district. Keep up the good work Kylie and keep a closer eye on your inmates in future.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2012)

Sock Puppet said:


> What did it need rescuing & saving from?



Being caught be an unscrupulous herper that might want to keep it


----------



## Gruni (Oct 30, 2012)

Oi I resemble that remark Jason!


----------



## damian83 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Oi I resemble that remark Jason!


Resemble lol initially my brain read resent, I resemble that remark too.....anyone want the green tree snake in my neighbours front Ward lol


----------

